# Bidding Trim Work.



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pamtite gun is great. With the right glue it can hold very well. I like to use it to glue backers in the back of crown when pre assembling.plus with the weaker glue you can use it to tack blocks down for pre assembling or to temporarily hold things.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

BBG Carpentry said:


> What sort of things do u use the pamtight for i have that gun,so reading between the lines buy the franklinhi pur gun and just use the glue once and toss for bigger jobs?...


I use Pamtite for attaching backing to cabs to space them off of walls, gluing reinforcement blocks to crown miters, gluing profile fillers to cabs, making templates, mounting templates to work pieces, attaching shim blocks for my Jambmaster, attaching shims to walls to flatten them for paneling, tacking shims to floors so they don't get knocked when I set base cabs,combo joints with construction adhesive to hold prefinished trim to walls, similar combo to attach mounting blocks to install millwork off of, etc. I use it as a fast dry construction adhesive or as means to hold things in place until construction adhesive has time to cure. It's not really suitable for joinery because like most hot melts the glue has thickness which leaves a glue line. 

HiPur is a good glue but the dispensing systems that Franklin/Steinel has for it leaves a lot to be desired. 3M makes a badass system but the gun is over a grand and the glue is a lot more expensive. It'll do an end grain to end grain joint that is stronger than the wood itself.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you need to install temporary block(s) to clamp off of or set something temporarily, place masking tape where you need the temporary item(s), glue to the tape. When done remove temporary item and tape.

Tom


----------



## BBG Carpentry (Oct 11, 2016)

so is it still worth purchasing thr hipur?or will it drive me crazy

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

BBG Carpentry said:


> so is it still worth purchasing thr hipur?or will it drive me crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


If you work with a lot of mdf, yes. If not, no. Really up to you if you want to buy it.

I think it works better on miters than PVA in mdf. The material is fibrous enough to gets some penetration and no swelling from water in the glue. PVA is a better glue for wood. Better strength in sheer than PUR.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Biscuits, yellow glue and a few drops of 2P-10. Wait 10-20 minutes before handling and you'll need no clamps.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> If you need to install temporary block(s) to clamp off of or set something temporarily, place masking tape where you need the temporary item(s), glue to the tape. When done remove temporary item and tape.
> 
> Tom


Make sure the piece of tape is big enough that the adhesion will be good enough to hold what you're trying to hold. Ask me how I know...


----------



## BBG Carpentry (Oct 11, 2016)

Justin Huisenga said:


> If you work with a lot of mdf, yes. If not, no. Really up to you if you want to buy it.
> 
> I think it works better on miters than PVA in mdf. The material is fibrous enough to gets some penetration and no swelling from water in the glue. PVA is a better glue for wood. Better strength in sheer than PUR.


thanks

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBG Carpentry (Oct 11, 2016)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Depends on how you measure them. Not really that hard to measure a house full of casing, cut and preassemble them, and have every single opening fit right the first time every time. All about having a precise measuring system, an organized cut list and an organized way of labeling and scattering assembled sets. It takes a little practise and a trust fall to do but it's absolutely doable. Pics show the results and the story stick I use to measure the cut list.
> 
> If I'm on a third story away from the main cut station I might hand carry a small miter saw to deal with occasional recuts in base or crown but there aren't usually many of them.


Please tell more about this system looks very interesting. Have yo colour coded each doorway i see all of lines and just trying to figue out how your system works i really like the look of it.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

BBG Carpentry said:


> Please tell more about this system looks very interesting. Have yo colour coded each doorway i see all of lines and just trying to figue out how your system works i really like the look of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


I adapted the measuring system from a couple of articles by Jim Chestnut. This is from his site. 

http://miterclamp.com/perfect_ miters/pages/Perfect_miters1.html

This is my adaptation.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/jim-chestnut-casing-system-330634/


----------

